# LA-200 - Dosage?



## leon

What dosage would you use for a sheep? 

I suspect she has infection from torn uterus - not a major tear but she was dripping blood for a couple of days after lambing (4 days ago) and now acts unusual (looks withdrawn, stands with her head down,etc.). Still eats a bit and nurses though. No way to get the vet here on time and LA-200 is the only antibiotic I have. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http://www.hunternutrition.com/injectables.html



> LA 200 INJECTABLE
> LA 200 is an injectable liquamyin 200mg per ml (cc). LA 200 is a long lasting, single shot antibiotic.





> Dosage: IM injection, 9mg./lb of body wt., or *1 ml/22 lbs. of body wt*.


----------



## leon

Thanks! 

I did several Google searches but didn't come up with anything good.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Also remember to not give more then 5 cc in one spot.


----------

